# Hello from PW Pro



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

just thought i'd pop up a quick hello from myself 

i have just taken on forum sponsorship as of today and thought it would be good to make myself know 

my name is paul and my company pw pro 

i'm based in north nottinghamshire and offer a full Swissvax approved detailing service as well as window tinting and vinyl wrapping 

hopefully my sub forum in the trader index will be up and running before long and once it is i'll pop up some threads of the gtr's i've had the pleasure of working on so far 

all the best

paul


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome along:thumbsup:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome, looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Welcome to GTROC Paul!


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Welcome to the GTROC. I'm looking forward to seeing more of your work. The R34 was stunning.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks for the warm welcome chaps 

hopefully won't be too long until my areas up and running and i'll get some examples up 

paul


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

For some reason there are 2 threads? Just gonna post in both..

I can vouch for pauls work - he did an awesome job tinting my GTR and wrapping my roof + exhaust panels. 

Also did an amazing detail on a friends evo x and a great job tinting my mini cooper S

Top guy and did I mention that he operates from a nice large, clean & bright indoor unit !

Welcome to the gtroc mate!


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome Paul, good to see another GT-R enthusiast here.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks again guys 

andrew i posted in both gtr and skyline areas as they seemed to be separate 

just getting used to the place 

paul


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Welcome to the GTR Register


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

How dark can you go with your window tints? Are you able to go full black and what shade dark can the windscreen be legally?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. As above, some stunning work on the R34.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks again chaps 

regarding window tints the law applies to both driver / passenger front windows and windscreen 

the fronts should allow 70% of light to pass and the screen 75%

the rear of the car has no restrictions 

paul


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

pwpro said:


> thanks again chaps
> 
> regarding window tints the law applies to both driver / passenger front windows and windscreen
> 
> ...


 Do you have any photo examples of the darkest it can go?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Do you have any photo examples of the darkest it can go?


all of the fronts i tend to do are for ahem "show purposes" lol


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Only just noticed this one. Welcome along Paul, nice to see you on here. 
I can personally vouch for the quality of Paul's work, top drawer.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

hi paul

having looked on your website, i see you ve worked on alot of nice cars, 

The black GTR that you did, maybe its just the camera/exposure, but the finish didnt look as fantastic as i thought it would.

by no means a slight on your work, but as a black GTR35 myself, i was particularly interested in seeing your results.....

cheers
j.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

hey andy thanks for taking the time to say hello 

james - i only use a very basic camera and i agree compared to some detailers website my photos may seem a little poor 

that said i'm here to detail cars and not as a photographer 

i feel the use of identical light sources and panel positions in both before and after shots give an honest representation of the improvements made

Paul


----------

